
Boxouse is closed, open-sourcing shipping container home plans - liseman
https://www.boxouse.com/
======
elmar
Thanks Luke, for releasing the home plans and such a detailed explanation on
why it didn't work.

------
Causality1
Shipping containers are pretty terrible as homes. By the time you insulate
them, install windows and amenities, you're better off buying a mobile home.

